# LOST Chocolate Lab Dickinson/Santa Fe



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

This past Friday we left early for Brownsville for a wedding on Saturday night. Needless to say, we always bring our dogs in on the 4th or New Years. This year with us being out of town unfortunately it didn't happen. We returned home Sunday about 12pm and my dog sitter said he saw her Saturday morning about 11am, but not Sunday morning when he went to feed her.

My 7 yr old, female chocolate lab went missing sometime Saturday July 4th night. She dug out under the fence.

She is about 75 lbs, recently groomed with short hair, pretty dark brown, had on a pink collar with a reflector coating on it, and 90% sure a rabbis tag which had our vets # on it.

Last seen, at 925 Ave. J in Dickinson. That is on the west side of I-45 just off Holland road behind the Buckeys. It is now going on 2 days and I am sick to my stomach. I've called the local vets, animal shelters, League City animal control, Texas city animal control, posted on facebook, but she has not been found as of yet. 

She is micro-chipped so if anyone finds her and takes her to a vet we should be notified quickly. She is a very friendly lab and her name is "CoCo."

I'm offering a *$500.00 reward* for her safe return home. No questions asked. I've put out 6 big neon green signs throughout the neighborhood with my contact information. I plan to hit the streets again this evening looking for her. If you have seen her or find her please send me a message. This is a picture of her. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

I hope you find her soon.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Also, look for lost/found pet groups on facebook in your area, join and post your pics. Those groups tend to do a good job of reuniting pets.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hope you find her!!!
Im looking around online on all lost & found websites!
Post inside Buccee's if you havent already think that will be a huge help


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

i am on 517 west of 45 and will look diligently


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info guys. Yesterday I did post on Facebook in the "Santa Fe and surrounding area Lost pets" group page and joined another website. This evening I did put about 12 flyers up at many of the convenient stores on 1764/646 and 517 and Krogers. Unfortunately Buc-ee's wouldn't allow me to put it up. I also added them to a few more big neighborhoods further out of my initial radius. 

I plan to go to all the shelters tomorrow and follow up with our vet again. She is micro-chipped but, there is a slim chance it came out or faulty. 

My biggest hope is that I have not seen her dead on the side of the road and I have driven quite a ways. I'm praying that if someone has her they will do the right thing and come get their $500.00 reward. 

I'm trying to stay positive, but it's getting harder by the minute. Thanks for keeping an eye out!


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

You are on the right track, keep it up.
Signs, signs, signs.
Visit or call every vet in a 5 mile area.
Good luck!!

Fwiw, many years back I lost my Choc. female in a very similar fashion.
Lived in Carrollton at the time. 
Every chance I had I kept going to shelters for weeks after she went missing, calling vets, putting up signs.
6 weeks after she got out I called the Lewisville shelter one day (they kinda knew me by then) and they said they had just picked up a female lab.
Turned out it was her!
No idea how she got up that way but persistence paid off...keep at it!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Facebook & Nextdoor!!!

Seems like all lost dogs get found very quick on your Facebook and Nextdoor neighborhood pages. That will be where this dog is looking for you.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Hang in there. I hope she finds her way home soon.


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 2, 2012)

Put out some of your old clothes, stuff the the dog play's with in the area.
May make em feel secure, hope you find your dog. I saw the signs today ,will keep a look out.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I've got my work clothes hanging over the mailbox, kennel and a bowl of water out front nearby along with her bedding. Just maybe she will catch the scent.

We recently moved and only have been here for 2 weeks. I'm afraid she is completely lost and wouldn't know where to begin to get back. Atleast in our old neighborhood we took lots of walks and she was familiar. Hopefully the scent will be picked up.

I did try signing up for the neighborhood website, but unfortunately where we just moved to there was not one in our neighborhood. I'd be creating it from scratch and that would take time. I did hear that was good for established neighborhoods.

Thx for all the ideas and keeping eyes open. Hopefully I will have good news to report tomorrow! Painful thinking of all the scenarios. I'll keep praying for a safe return.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

i hope she finds you tomorrow.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

I am near 517 and Calder. I will keep a closer eye out for ya bud. My 2 dogs are escape artists so I know how you feel.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't forget to check the Houston SPCA and Humane Society. Sometimes people will drive them all the way over there thinking they have a better chance of getting adopted. Did you move from very far away, or is it close enough that she might be heading to that area?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

lost fur babies of santa fe,,,on FB


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

This is so sad, I will keep a eye out in neighbor hood and facebook.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Belinda said:


> Don't forget to check the Houston SPCA and Humane Society. Sometimes people will drive them all the way over there thinking they have a better chance of getting adopted. Did you move from very far away, or is it close enough that she might be heading to that area?


We moved from Clear Lake. I have read dogs traveling 20+ miles on a short distance. Today I plan to go to animal control in T.C and the SPCA looking. Then widen m radius even more to put flyers in conveinent stores and big intersections. Talk about sleepness nights. Man I hope she returns today. Thanks for you all keeping and eye out.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Twitch I would go put some signs up in your old neighborhood if it is only 20 miles away.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. I saw your sign at Holland and Santo Park this morning so they are working. I will keep an eye out as I live just down the road.


----------



## marinabaypub (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't want to give false hope, but I saw 'found dog' signs off Old Kirby in Taylor Lake Village yesterday. They had pictures of a chocolate lab on them. I will check when I get back over that way in a few hours if they are still up.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*More eyes*

I too saw your sign on Santo Park/Holland on my way to work. I'm on Ave. L about and I will keep a look out for her. I know how you feel, lost my Border Collie on the 4th a few years back.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Please let us know if you find her.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

hope you find her, beautiful dog.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

marinabaypub said:


> I don't want to give false hope, but I saw 'found dog' signs off Old Kirby in Taylor Lake Village yesterday. They had pictures of a chocolate lab on them. I will check when I get back over that way in a few hours if they are still up.


Hopefully this will be a happy ending.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marinabaypub (Sep 2, 2005)

I checked a little while ago and the signs are gone. I think the HOA **** took them down.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Keep looking...we are pulling for ya!!

Have two labs of my own....hard to think about what you are going through.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I was up early driving around in search of CoCo this morning. Could not find her. My mother in-law went to Alvin SPCA and I went to Galveston County SPCA today. Also went to a few animal shelters.

We did receive 3 calls today. I went down and one was a chocolate,with red collar but a male. 

Then 30 minutes later a lady called and she sounded hopeful. Come to find out it was the neighbors dog. 

I then searched in the big field on the southwest corner of Tanger Outlets. Walked about 3 miles around hoping she was taking a swim in the lakes. But no CoCo.

Then, some A#*%*#% called me cussing me out. I signed up on "lostmydoggie.com" where they send out flyers via fax and e-mail to all shelters, vets, pet stores etc in the area. They also call 500 people within so many miles your pet came up missing. Well this guy was not happy about receiving a call. "I don't give a %$&* about your dog, it's your fault shes out, if I found her I wouldn't return her" Needless to say I gave him an earful and then he hung up on me. It was just a reminder that there are some real, real, angry people in this world with no heart.

That being said, I have had the facebook post shared 100+ times, strangers passing out flyers, and many 2coolers keeping eyes open. I can't thank you all enough.

I still am hopeful. I've been in touch with Tx D.O.T and she has not been found dead on the side of road. I'm assuming now being out for 3 days she is either about to exit the brush in search of food/water and will be by a house soon. Or she is in the backyard of a no-good person. I have faith she will break out and then be found.

Good idea about posting signs in my old neighborhood. I will also text my old neighbors. Just maybe she made her way back.

I'll keep everyone updated no matter the outcome.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't sweat a knuckle head. He is mad at himself and yelling at you.

Bump for Coco.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

marinabaypub said:


> I checked a little while ago and the signs are gone. I think the HOA **** took them down.


Dickless power tripping azzholes. Many are. No heart whatsoever.

I hope your pup finds her way back home one way or another.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Hope you find her soon.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Post a link to your fb notice all of us can share it. There is no telling how far she roamed. Someone could have even picked her up that doesn't live in your area but would like to get her back to her family. Are you posted on Lost Pets in BRAZORIA COUNTY? https://www.facebook.com/groups/107285892710579/


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Praying for you to find you pup, sir


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Any luck? I live in the League City area and will keep my eyes open when out and about!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Still no CoCo... 

I did this morning go and leave flyers with the guys laying pipe along the I-45 feeder road just past Tanger Outlet. Also put flyers in Walmart gas pumps. Then Exxon gas station on 45/1764, and Shell there across street had to call corporate. "No free advertising" they said.

I did get a call from a guy saying he saw a chocolate lab run across 646/2nd street. I was there in 5 minutes but couldn't find her. I got on food and walked through houses, and left more flyers.

I guess every lead I track down, I'm one lead closer to finding her. Man I sure hope I can bring her home safely, and soon! It's killing me.

Thanks for continuing to look!


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Did you call the League City Animal shelter by chance? They had an influx of found animals over the weekend.
Hope to see you find him soon.


----------



## ramos104 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just posted this thread on texasbowhunter

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10244708#post10244708


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Bump for Coco.

Someone find that brown beauty.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I feel ya. My chocolate got hit by a car today. My wife and daughter are all tore up and I'm out of town tonight. Sucks. Hope you find yours.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

It's been a long day.... Got my hopes up at 8am when I received a good lead. Received a call with a guy saying he saw a chocolate lab run across 646 and 2nd St. at 8am which is only 1.5 miles from me. I was there in 5-10 minutes and he showed me the direction the dog ran. After 30 minutes of searching, no dog found whatsoever. Maybe she took off in another direction after the guy saw her to go get my phone number. I searched everywhere over in the entire area.

Then I drove 120 miles roundtrip this evening as we thought she was being sold on the internet. Come to find out it wasn't her. 

We're leaving no stone unturned. I'm confident she will be found. Atleast I'm praying hard she is. Keeping hope alive.

Prayers to you and your family Deany45 for your dog. I know that has to be extremely difficult.

Here is the link to the recent facebook post. Please feel free to share. I hope tomorrow is a better day! Thanks again for looking and offering good advice.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....2463830.37520887&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

You said you had checked the Alvin shelter ... there used to be a Texas City pound and one in LaMarque too but that has been ages ago. Did you check there? Have you put flyers in every vets office in the area?

I shared your link in Lost Pets in Brazoria Co. incase someone picked her up and brought her this way.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hoping you get her home soon man. What you are going through is always on the back of my mind every time I have to leave my two at home.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Spirit said:


> You said you had checked the Alvin shelter ... there used to be a Texas City pound and one in LaMarque too but that has been ages ago. Did you check there? Have you put flyers in every vets office in the area?
> 
> I shared your link in Lost Pets in Brazoria Co. incase someone picked her up and brought her this way.


The Texas City shelter is the Galveston County animal control. We checked there Monda and Im going back today. We did call animal alliance in LaMarque, nothing there either.

We passed out flyers to many vets. Also used a dervice called lostmtdoggie.com and they sent flyers via email and fax to all vets, rescues, and pet shops within 30 miles.

I hoping today is a better day! Thx for looking and sharing.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I keep checking back hoping for good news!

Don't give up!!


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> The Texas City shelter is the Galveston County animal control. We checked there Monda and Im going back today. We did call animal alliance in LaMarque, nothing there either.
> 
> We passed out flyers to many vets. Also used a dervice called lostmtdoggie.com and they sent flyers via email and fax to all vets, rescues, and pet shops within 30 miles.
> 
> I hoping today is a better day! Thx for looking and sharing.


Check the one is san leon too!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I checked T.C Animal Control, San Leon, Alvin, Friendswood, and La Marque Animal Alliance and nothing today. 

Called TX D.O.T and no reports of dogs on roadway. They said they have my number and would call me if they confirm its my dog so I can take care of her. But I sure hope they never call.

I got a feeling she is still out there, and healthy. She just needs to break free wherever she is. Too many good individuals searching for her not to run across her.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> I checked T.C Animal Control, San Leon, Alvin, Friendswood, and La Marque Animal Alliance and nothing today.
> 
> Called TX D.O.T and no reports of dogs on roadway. They said they have my number and would call me if they confirm its my dog so I can take care of her. But I sure hope they never call.
> 
> I got a feeling she is still out there, and healthy. She just needs to break free wherever she is. Too many good individuals searching for her not to run across her.


I admire your diligence. Said a prayer for Coco's return and health and safety.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Good luck! Keep the faith.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> I checked T.C Animal Control, San Leon, Alvin, Friendswood, and La Marque Animal Alliance and nothing today.
> 
> Called TX D.O.T and no reports of dogs on roadway. They said they have my number and would call me if they confirm its my dog so I can take care of her. But I sure hope they never call.
> 
> I got a feeling she is still out there, and healthy. She just needs to break free wherever she is. Too many good individuals searching for her not to run across her.


I think you are right... somebody probably took her in. Hoping she turns up soon.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

This photo was takin 1 yr ago... im 99% sure this is the exact same collar she had on when she went missing. You can zoom in on your phone and see the design. 
Remember, in this photo her main body hair is much thicker and longer than it is today. We recently (2 weeks ago) had her trimmed short.








Please.... if you see a collar like this do whatever you can to corrral her.

If you squat down, clap your hands, whistle, say "Coco, coco, come here" while smiling she will run right for you. No mstter what Im doing call me and I will leave immediately.

Ill also post another photo from last yr of her sitting.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Everytime I see a post from you I think you have found her and my heart breaks when you haven't. I so hope you find your girl.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

I made a drive through of your hood on my way to work this morning. Will do the same tomorrow. Lots of open land around you. It's gonna be tough. I hope you find your pup!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

I spent about 3 hours looking yesterday and was thinking same thing. Lots of acreage she could be running around on. Hopefully somebody spots her


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I did some looking yesterday and saw several of your signs. Like the above said, there is a lot of open land and water. At least she has plenty of places to get a drink. I bet she's with a family that hasn't seen your signs yet. Hang in there. She'll show up.


----------



## ramos104 (Jan 28, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I just received a call from a woman saying she is very confident she saw Coco. She said Thursday night @ 7pm she a chocolate lab in her yard with a pink collar. Just slowly walking around. She thought it may be a neighbors dog because she was fed well and had not seen any flyers yet. Today her husband came home after seeing the flyer and thats when they call. I'm headed there now to pass our mass flyers and knock on doors and hopefully bring her home!

Here is the address. 646 S & 33rd st Santa Fe, TX The lady who saw her lives off Ave E. 

Hopefully my next post is with CoCo! Thanks to all who have continued looking.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Everytime I see a post from you I think you have found her and my heart breaks when you haven't. I so hope you find your girl.


X2........Hope today is the day!.....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Sure would like a happy ending to this one. Good luck Twitch. 


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! That is a long way. I grew up about a mile from there. I hope it is her and she is back home soon.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds promising. My dog got out once back before there were chips. Had my addy on a tag on the collar. Someone found it 20 miles away. Was looking out my front door a couple of days later and a VW pulls up with my Saint Bernard sitting in the front seat and his head sticking out the sunroof. lol Another time he was found by a friend (a 2 cooler btw) laying in the middle of the busiest street in town, just chillin'. Prayers you have a equally happy success.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm not too far from there. I drove around the area last night and noticed your signs. I will go back out there again today too.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Well we just got back from driving @ for about 3 hours. We searched, and searched, asked neighbors, bike riders, and put up about 75 flyers @ Ave E and 33rd and all throughout there.

Also put up flyers @ 14th st near and Ave I as we had a report there too.

I'm not giving up hope. I see it has been shared on Facebook over 675 times. Someone is bound to see the facebook post, flyer in on a stop sign, convenience store, grocery store.

I can't thank you all enough for spending your time driving around and sharing.

Hopefully my next post I'm saying found! Keep hope alive!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

She's in someones back yard, keep the faith you'll get her.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Good :clover:. I hope she shows up.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Well we just got back from driving @ for about 3 hours. We searched, and searched, asked neighbors, bike riders, and put up about 75 flyers @ Ave E and 33rd and all throughout there.
> 
> Also put up flyers @ 14th st near and Ave I as we had a report there too.
> 
> ...


Sure hope you find your dog soon.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

lots of prayers for a great outcome coming your way. Can't imagine how hard this is on you and the family.Had one that liked to go "visiting",waiting on that phone call for 2-3 hours was agonizing,I feel your pain.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I drove around there for about 2 hours, and stopped and talked to everyone who was outside. I think you should check back early in the morning before it gets too hot outside. She may not be easy to spot if she is in the shade somewhere. If I can I will try again tonight. It's not too far from where I live.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> I just received a call from a woman saying she is very confident she saw Coco. She said Thursday night @ 7pm she a chocolate lab in her yard with a pink collar. Just slowly walking around. She thought it may be a neighbors dog because she was fed well and had not seen any flyers yet. Today her husband came home after seeing the flyer and thats when they call. I'm headed there now to pass our mass flyers and knock on doors and hopefully bring her home!
> 
> Here is the address. *646 S & 33rd st Santa Fe, TX The lady who saw her lives off Ave E. *
> 
> Hopefully my next post is with CoCo! Thanks to all who have continued looking.


Wow! CoCo has some wheels on her. We'll continue to keep an eye out for her in our travels. Keep the faith Twitch! She will be home soon.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

I am off Tom and will be out again in the morning. If your looking and see an older tan expedition that's me. We will find her


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck guys...keep looking.

Saying a prayer and will keep checking back for the good news!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I live 2 miles from there.. ill ride around and see what I can tomorrow afternoon after I get off graveyards


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

No news today?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

where is 646 and second street, can't find it on a map. Found 33rd @ 646. Don't know where you live but sounds like she is working north to south? man i hope you find your girl in good health.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

POC Troutman said:


> where is 646 and second street, can't find it on a map. Found 33rd @ 646. Don't know where you live but sounds like she is working north to south? man i hope you find your girl in good health.


646 and 2nd st is about 3/4 of mile south of 517. From reports of possible sightings, it does seem as if she is heading north to south. I have yet to see a photo or actually her. I know many labs look similar.

Coco is still missing. A woman called and said they saw the sign and minutes later the dog walk behind the Citgo store on 517 on the east side of I-45. They called her name Coco but she barked and went in the woods. Didn't have a collar. I did follow up with this lead this evening in Dickinson but I never saw the dog. I then spoke to the convenient store owner and he said it was a "regular" lab from the neighborhood that he seen for weeks.  The search continues.

I did call TX D.O.T last week a few times and they said they didn't pick up any choc labs. Also they were on the lookout and would have called me. I did get a call Friday from a guy saying Monday the 6th he saw a dead dog onI-45 southbound between Bucees and Sams. (which isn't far from where she went missing. I called TxDOT today and they said they contract any animals found on I-45 to another company. The woman at TXDot was going to call the contractor and find out. But.... I never heard back today. I plan to call 1st thing in the morning. If it was her, I just want to know.....

I still have faith!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Still hoping and praying. I re-shared it today and tagged my cousin's that live in Santa Fe. Their friends can be on the lookout also. I hope you don't receive sad news in the morning.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I spoke this morning with TX D.O.T there in La Marque and she confirmed they have NOT found CoCo. She also was able to get in touch with the contractor who is responsible with picking up dogs on I-45 and they confirmed they did not pick up a dog anytime last week on I-45 in that area.

So that is good news. My only question is, if Tx. DOT, the contractor, animal control didn't pick her up, and a citizen didn't pull the dog to the shoulder off I-45, where did the dog go that was seen on I-45? I guess it could have fallen out of persons truck and they may have turned around to get her after the fact. I dunno. 

She was a heavier set lab so I know she has plenty of meet on her bones to last. But it has been so hot, and now not raining much I hope she is finding water. With all the ponds people have in Santa Fe (Assuming that's where she is) I must think if she is roaming still she can find water. I got a feeling though someone may have her.  Just maybe she will dig her way out of their yard, or that person will see the flyer, or flat out have enough and not want her anymore.

The search continues. I do GREATLY appreciate everyone who is sharing, and keeping their eyes & ears open!


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

This would be just such a terrible feeling. I have only had a retriever lost for a few hours, and it was crushing for the family and for me. So I am definitely also one of the crowd pulling for Coco to get herself out of this mess. 

If I was at all close I would also be driving around on the lookout. Seriously wishing you all the best.


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Buddy of mine just found his dog yesterday that had been missing since the 4th. Keep the faith Twitch.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Just saw this thread and let my cousin know. He's a police officer in Webster and lives in Dickinson.

Jeff


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

No good updates to report today. Unfortunately I did notice that today many of my signs were taken down around Ave L. And 4th St in Santa Fe. I'm o.k if it was the city as I understand there are rules but I pray it was not pranksters or someone trying to hide CoCo from being found. My wife did hear from a friend of a friend that their neighbor had CoCo in their backyard for 2 days but then CoCo got out. This was back on Monday July 6th, 2 days after she got out. I guess they didnt see the flyers. This was around Ave L and 4th St in Santa Fe. I have full faith CoCo is alive and around Santa Fe. Possibly 646/4th st area. I am upping the reward to $1,000 for a safe return home. NO questions asked where you found her. Our family just wants our dog back. Thank you to so many of you who are spending your free time looking. Our family can't thank you enough! 

Come on home CoCo!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Prayers up for you and Coco


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ugh this breaks my heart! My daughter and I will probably go drive around for a little bit this evening and see if we can spot her!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

i know it's not much help, but when I was a boy we had a german shepherd that climbed a cyclone fence and was gone for almost 2 months. He just showed up again one day at the front door. He was kind of poor but none-the-worse for wear. We had no idea of where he went and if someone had taken him in. He never pulled that stunt again. Wishing you some good luck in your search.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just saw this and it makes me sad. I pray that it has a good outcome.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I rode the 32/33 /28 th street area .. ave m back out to vacek yesterday afternoon nothing... don't want your money .. want your dog home .....I ride most everyday in this area... ill keep an eye out


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Every time I see this thread back up top, I open it to see that you have your dog back.
It's going to happen soon..........


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Every time I see this thread back up top, I open it to see that you have your dog back.
> It's going to happen soon..........


That makes 2 of us....prob a whole lot more.

Keep the faith.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm hundreds of miles away and yet I read this thread everyday with the same hope and prayer for CoCo's safe return. 
Let me share a quick word of encouragement, My little Jack Russell dug out from under the fence when we were living in Uvalde. Now I realize Uvalde is not the size of the greater Houston area but she turned up at the pound 8 days later so don't lose hope. There are so many fine folks looking out for her that she still may turn up. Praying for Coco's safe return from Slidell, Louisiana. Baker


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I was over that way today for about an hour or so Twitch. I came up empty. There's plenty of places for her to get water. I bet she's in someones yard and they haven't seen your signs yet. Keep your chin and spirits up.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Every time I see this thread back up top, I open it to see that you have your dog back.
> It's going to happen soon..........


x2 Still hoping for the best here Twitch.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My family and our chocolate lab "Cocoa" are pulling for you to find you family member.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Update: ;(

Two weeks ago our chocolate lab went missing. Unfortunately, today we found CoCo but she had already gone to Doggie Heaven. ;( CoCo was found in the pasture next door to where she went missing. There are many scenarios running through my head to when/how she passed. The only thing we can do is cherish all the love she brought to our family. We called CoCo our "Honeymoon Baby" as she was born 6 yrs ago on the day my wife and I got married. I want to give a HUGE thank you to all of you 2coolers who passed along words of encouragement, sharing the message on facebook, and those that even went driving around on your own time looking for our dog. I can't tell you how much I appreciate that. I will certainly return the favor. Also all of my family and friends who called, text, and went looking for CoCo. We had over 1,000 shares of Facebook. We did everything we could to bring her home safely. My wife and I now have closure, even though not exactly the kind we wanted. We both thank each and every one of you who helped try and find her. CoCo now joins many other great dogs in doggie heaven. R.I.P CoCo. We love you!

CoCo is probably already in doggie heaven running up and down the beach, jumping in bayous, chasing lures andfish on my boat, stealing steaks off my pit, and all the other fun she had with us.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

So sorry to hear. I know everyone one here was hoping to hear some good news whenever this thread popped up.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

sorry bud. thoughts with you.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I am so sorry, not the outcome we all hoped for.

DON'T GRIEVE TOO LONG 

Don't grieve too long for now I'm free. 
I'm following the path God set for me 
I ran to Him when I heard His call, 
I wagged my tail and left it all. 

I could not stay another day, 
To bark, to love, to romp or play 
Games left unplayed must stay that way. 
I found such peace it made my day. 

My parting has left you with a void, 
So fill it with your remembered joy 
A friendship shared, your laugh, a kiss; 
Oh, yes, these things I too shall miss. 

Be not burdened with times of sorrow, 
I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow 
My life's been full, you've given so much - 
Your time, your love and gentle touch. 

Perhaps my time seemed all to brief, 
Don't lengthen it now with undue grief 
Lift up your heart and share with me. 
God wanted me now, He set me free. 

Author unknown


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sorry for your loss*

Some day your family will meet up with CoCo again.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dammit. :-(

So sorry to hear....I kept checking daily hoping for good news.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Dammit. :-(
> 
> So sorry to hear....I kept checking daily hoping for good news.


X2.....I don't what else I can say but you have my sincere condolences....


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

so sorry... do what I did.. get a rescue


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well I have been following this thread and was hopeful. Sorry for the loss of Coco. You and your family made a very respectful effort to locate him. Coco was lucky to have a good family to be with. 

Best wishes, DRD


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Aw ****!!! Sincerest Condolences and RIP Coco.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Tears in my eyes now ...

So sorry, really, really sad. That big guy in my little profile picture was there to greet her.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Heartbreaking.. Very sorry and praters for you and your family.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Such sad news.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I am happy you know where CoCo is now. I sure wish it was different circumstances. RIP Coco.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang sure was hoping for the better

My Prayers


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I'm sorry for the loss of your family member. Hang in there my friend. Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP CoCo


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry for your painful loss. I have never seen a dog owner who loved his dog like you. Kudos to you for all the effort trying to find her. RIP Coco.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

May CoCo rest in peace, she was surely loved while she was on this earth. My prayers for you and all of your family. She's going to be playing with a lot of 2cool pups!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry about CoCo. I was hoping for a happy ending for you.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Gosh darnit, I'm so sorry you lost your buddy.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> Dammit. :-(
> 
> So sorry to hear....I kept checking daily hoping for good news.


X2....Man,I was praying Coco will be home safe.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

That sux. Best thing to do is get another.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. None of my buisness , But did someone kill your dog?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I kept checking this thread praying for a happy outcome but it was not to be. I'm sorry for your family's loss of such a great doggie. Dogs are the greatest companion for man. They are always there for you with love and devotion. Coco is now in doggie heaven playing fetch with God.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

This has been a tough thread to follow.So sorry for your loss.I'm with RB,I'd sure like to know what happened when you feel like telling us.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Extremely sorry for your loss! I like most, was following this thread everyday hoping for a great outcome. Prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Good Morning,

After sleeping on the sad news I've been able to clear my head a bit. Here is what we know, and there are unknowns we may never know.

We recently moved in with the in-laws for the next few months and they have about 2.5 acres. Within that 2.5 acres there is an area about 80x100' fenced in. That is where CoCo was the night on July 3rd when we left out of town. We always put her inside on July 4th. We went down to Brownsville to a wedding on July 3rd and returned on the 5th. My In-laws went out of town as well to their lake house. I had a good buddy feed CoCo and our other dog each day. @ 10am on July 4th he saw CoCo. On Sunday July 5th she was gone when he went over to feed her. He saw a good size hole at the fence where she dug under and bent the fence.

I know it was the fireworks that scared her, as she normally never digs. It kills me we didn't think ahead, but with us going out of town the day before it just didn't cross my mind.

Along their main perimeter property fence line they have a fence which is about 4' tall, almost like a chicken wire fence. On the other side is a big pasture with tall grass. There is a tree line and lots of brush all along the fence on the pasture side. I walked that entire perimeter of their yard that Sunday July 5th calling her name. Then I walked in 2-3 times the last 2 weeks. Never saw or heard Coco. The brush was extremely thick and the fence was not disrupted along the perimeter of their property. 

Yesterday morning my Father In-law was mowing his 2.5 acres and noticed a bunch of flies along the fence line inside the brush. This is about 40 yds away from the interior fence she got out. I walked over there and about 4-6' on the other side of the fence there was CoCo.  I want to warn those reading in advance this may be a bit gruesome, but maybe someone can shed some light on what happened.

Their perimeter fence as I mentioned is about 4' and solidly built. Just on the other side of the fence (Pasture side) there is 1 strip of barbed wire about 4' off the ground and 1 strip of barb wire near the ground. There is LOTs of brush, vines etc all around the pasture side.

I looked over the perimeter fence inside the brush and CoCo was there about 4-6' on the other side. Most of her top skin was still together, but there were some bones detached from the skin. It didn't look like coyotes got to her before or after she died. I do know the last 10 days we have seen more buzzards sitting on a telephone pole. Looked as if many internal parts were removed (Possibly the buzzards) About 7 days ago we noticed a smell for sa few minutes but then I guess the wind blew in a different direction and we didn't smell it again. (We are upwind on the S/SE side, thats the reason we couldn't smell her often) 

Her collar was still on around her neck. I could tell she had been dead for quite a while. I did look at perimeter fence and the (2) pieces of barbed wire and I did not see any blood, hair, or anything. I did see what looked like matted grass there the pasture leading to her body. That could have been her, or it could have been coyotes etc after the fact. No telling.

Our dog CoCo is a 6 1/2 yr olf female lab, heavy set weighing about 75-80 lbs and not extremely active. Like most bigger labs, she did have some joint issues. I would say she would have a very hard time jumping a fence, but nothing is impossible being scared of fireworks.

Here is what I think could have happened.

1. She was scared of fireworks, in somewhat new surroundings, and ran toward the perimeter fence. Made a leap over the 4' chickenwire fence and possibly cut herself on the top barbed wire fence. Possibly breaking her leg or neck as she went head first to the ground. Could have been there 12-18 hours possibly before dying. I walked not 8' from that spot on Sunday around 1pm calling her name. She was either already deceased or not there at the time.

2. She could have been hit by a car in the street and wondered in the pasture right next door, then smelled my clothes I set out on the interior fence and got trapped after being injured and passed away there.

3. She could have been in the pasture for a day(s) and and bitten by a snake or any other animal and tried like heck to make it home before dying.

4. She could have even had a heartattack or seizure. (she never had a seizure before) 

All the neighbors are super nice people so we do not expect there was foul play with poising or even a gunshot. It would have been impossible for me to see a gunshot wound anywhere on her body as I looked for a cause. I would highly, highly, doubt foul play.

I think most likely she tried jumping the fence and cut herself as she broke a leg/neck. Next would be she was injured by a snake or wild animal in the pasture and tried making it back home.

The one good thing is, my family does have closure and knowing she is not getting abused. We were able to provide her a good burial. We didn't even think twice about taking her in to determine a cause of death (if even possible the shape she was in.) We wanted to put her to rest.

I'm afraid we will never know exactly what happened. We knew better to lock her up on the 4th and new years (as we always have), but 1 costly mistake cost her, her life. I know I can't beat myself up, but I will definitely learn from it and do what I can to make sure others don't make the same mistake.

She sure was a great dog and will be missed dearly. Gone way too soon. ;( I'm just glad we found her, and got to bring her home. Thanks again to all of you who offered advice, encouragement, and spent your time out looking for her. We are forever thankful. Not the outcome we wanted, and our families heart hurt, but time will heal. I know she is in doggie heaven having a blast!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Horrible. I've read and of course prayed like everyone else that she'd find her way home so I pray for you and your family now to be strong. Truly sorry for y'all's loss of CoCo bud.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear man.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

So sorry to read this. Don't beat yourself up man she is in a better place.


----------

